# Sublimation onto Large sheet magnets



## GWFAMI (Dec 26, 2007)

Just a thought, has anyone every tried to sublimate on those large magnetic sheets like the ones that businesses stick on the side of their vehicles. I need to make a few and wondered if anyone has done this.

Thanks,

GWFAMI


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

sublimation will only work on polymer coated material and is not suitable for magnetic signs as the ink is NOT UV resistant...after a time, the ink will fade...and so will your customers support


----------



## bcash (Apr 4, 2008)

I've had some success with printing magnetic door panels for vehicles using magMates then coating them with a UV spray (Frog Juice)


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

my history with frog juice is that it lasts about 5 months...I will not longer use..


----------



## Creations (Mar 3, 2008)

i use my ROLAND versa camm, print directly on the 20mil magnet. it ruinerd the print head,feed motor and mostly caused problems for the first year but after that it has been working fine.(mostly because we were using solvent instead of eco solvent...dont ask )
another problem with sublimation is that it takes 400degrees to transfer the color at that temp the magnet will become un-magnetized,althought there are ways to re-magnitize it is trouble some.


----------



## designsbysteph (Oct 16, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> sublimation will only work on polymer coated material and is not suitable for magnetic signs as the ink is NOT UV resistant...after a time, the ink will fade...and so will your customers support


Do you have to laminate or UV spray over sign vinyl?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

This post is almost 3 years old. I do not know of any upgrades regarding DIY UV coating but this had to do with sublimation and not on regular sign vinyl


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

could you use like a sublimation decal material on it and cut contour cut it and then stick it down to the magnet?




charles95405 said:


> This post is almost 3 years old. I do not know of any upgrades regarding DIY UV coating but this had to do with sublimation and not on regular sign vinyl


----------

